# 695 v. C59?



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

Need pros and cons: trying to decide between a 695 vs a Colnago C59. I'm a "senior" rider and have no interest in racing but am looking for a significant upgrade from my 566 with an eye towards acceleration and climbing prowess but without "twitchiness' and while retaining ride comfort.
Thanks


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Last time I checked, both were full-blown racing bikes. 

Just because you can afford the cream of the crop, doesn't mean it's really what you're looking for. I don't think either are meant to be "plush" rides vs. "racing" bikes.


----------



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

I never mentioned plush....but I am looking for a ride on the more comfortable end of the spectrum. I've ridden the C59 and loved everything about it: ride quality, acceleration, handling etc. But, having enjoyed my 566 so much I didn't want to buy a colnago and later regret not having bought the 695....especially as my LBS has many happy Look owners. I am looking for a pro con comparison of both bikes...$ aside.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I think you answered your own question. Test ride the 695 and you'll know your answer for sure then. 

Asking for pros/cons on top tier bikes like this basically just comes down to whether you want to brag about having an Italian girlfriend or a French one.


----------



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

Sigh....I never mentioned bragging rights....not an issue for me. But to continue your girlfriend analogy; after the first few "rides" with either girl, when the newness and initial excitement wears off more enduring qualities become apparent. It's those qualities that I was hoping owners or those with more experience than I with both bikes might be able to give me help with and was the purpose of my question and why I posted here and on the Colnago forum rather than under general discussion. 
So, let me try again: is one more high maintainance than the other? Does the BB on the Look frequently need a rebuild as suggested elsewhere? Does the ride and agility of either bike remain it's main attribute or are thereother reasons to prefer one over the other? etc. In car terms; the Ferrari 458 and the McLaren Mp4 12C are both gorgeous in their own ways, and perform similarily. However, they are different in overall character and one is easier to live with and is more apt to bring a smile on your face 6 months down the road. Same here I suspect, Look or C59?


----------



## ReLLiK75 (Jun 20, 2007)

migdriver said:


> Sigh....I never mentioned bragging rights....not an issue for me. But to continue your girlfriend analogy; after the first few "rides" with either girl, when the newness and initial excitement wears off more enduring qualities become apparent. It's those qualities that I was hoping owners or those with more experience than I with both bikes might be able to give me help with and was the purpose of my question and why I posted here and on the Colnago forum rather than under general discussion.
> So, let me try again: is one more high maintainance than the other? Does the BB on the Look frequently need a rebuild as suggested elsewhere? Does the ride and agility of either bike remain it's main attribute or are thereother reasons to prefer one over the other? etc. In car terms; the Ferrari 458 and the McLaren Mp4 12C are both gorgeous in their own ways, and perform similarily. However, they are different in overall character and one is easier to live with and is more apt to bring a smile on your face 6 months down the road. Same here I suspect, Look or C59?



I had the same dilemma. I was only buying a frame and moving all my components over from my old bike and was definitely leaning toward the C59. When it came time to pull the trigger I bought the 695--but only because I didn't have to buy a new crank set, which meant less money out the door. I've been riding my 695 since July 2012 and it's definitely a fun bike. I've done a few centuries on it, but when the road is rough it'll definitely beat you up. I've heard the lugged construction of the C59 helps absorb a lot of the road chatter.

Now that I've put a good number of miles on it, I'm really wishing I had gotten the C59. If you damage your crank, you can't easily swap things out. If you don't like your seatpost (I hate the way it adjusts) you can't swap it out for something else. The 695 is great as an all-in-one set it and forget it bike. They look great are nice and stiff, and very fun to ride. But forget being able to easily replace/repair it. As a matter of fact, in my case, if the bike shop where I bought my 695 goes out of business, I'm screwed since they're the only ones in town with the tools to work on the 695. Had I gotten the C59, I could have loaded it up with any gruppo and never have to worry about needing special tools to take apart the crank. Hindsight. 

If you don't feel your LBS selling Looks is going to close it's doors anytime soon and don't mind not being able to easily repair/replace parts, and don't mind the pain-in-the-ass seat post, the new 695s are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank You! That's the kind of input/insight I was looking for in order to make the decision. When you auditioned the C59 did it seem more subdued compared to the Look in terms of handling/agility? Climbing? And lastly; any word re a 695 replacement this year?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Get a NOS C50 from RACycles or similar, you won't regret it


----------



## ReLLiK75 (Jun 20, 2007)

migdriver said:


> Thank You! That's the kind of input/insight I was looking for in order to make the decision. When you auditioned the C59 did it seem more subdued compared to the Look in terms of handling/agility? Climbing? And lastly; any word re a 695 replacement this year?


They both seemed to handle about the same. My test rides were relatively short, but I noticed both were very stiff and both tracked quite nicely. I saw 695s at Interbike last Sept, so I don't think there's a replacement coming anytime soon.


----------

